# So you want to make T-Shirts



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

> *The test of a first-rate intelligence is the ability to hold two opposed ideas in the mind at the same time, and still retain the ability to function.* - F. Scott Fitzgerald


Question everything, don't blindly accept can't, won't, don't, or you can only, you must, etc.
To be one of the herd is to be lead, to be a shepherd is to lead.

One of the most important first steps in adding your design to tee's in-house is testing, testing, testing.
You can't rely on anyone's knowledge and start selling tee's without your own wisdom.
Wisdom is the application of knowledge, so you learn the knowledge here and apply it there (your house/business).

Does it work?
Does it last?
What if I adjust this parameter, is it a better or worse outcome...

To what extent is the value of the knowledge of someone with 25 years of experience doing 'x' decoration method the same way for 25 years?
The only value to you is to either become a clone and do the exact same thing for the next 25 years,
or you can implement and adapt as new knowledge enters your mind.
You can decide to have a cup of knowledge that is bottomless, to have multiple seemingly opposing ideas from which to drink.
As your cup fills and you drink (application + testing = wisdom) you increase profit and sales, because wisdom works on a logarithmic scale (each little drink multiplies upon the previous drink).

If I have lost you, I will give an example below.

A member of the herd will view the below decoration method and say:
That is dumb, that is for children, that would never sell, I only do, what a waste of my time, you can't....

A shepherd will view the below and say:
I will start by testing longevity, color-fastness and hand, then I will try it by adjusting this, maybe I will add this other decoration method and see how it looks/washes/etc., what if I melted this with it, this could be....

*DIY T SHIRT PRINTING- USE CRAYONS TO PRINT YOUR OWN T SHIRT*


----------



## The Alley Clothing Co. (Sep 29, 2021)

into the T said:


> Question everything, don't blindly accept can't, won't, don't, or you can only, you must, etc.
> To be one of the herd is to be lead, to be a shepherd is to lead.
> 
> One of the most important first steps in adding your design to tee's in-house is testing, testing, testing.
> ...


What a fun DIY project! I don't have kids and I am excited to try this out!! 
(And thanks for the inspiring words!!)


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

The Alley Clothing Co. said:


> What a fun DIY project! I don't have kids and I am excited to try this out!!
> (And thanks for the inspiring words!!)


all the best to you and yours

have fun!


----------

